# Online multi-person sketch site



## Smelge (Mar 6, 2010)

I remember there was some site that worked like an online whiteboard, where you have a private room, share the address with friends and all sketch at the same time.

Anyone know what site it is?

Google is coming up with nothing, and I can't remember the name.

ta.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 6, 2010)

Ugh, I know what you're talking about, but I'm not sure what it's called either...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't know but it sounds fun.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 6, 2010)

Was it pchat?


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 6, 2010)

http://flockdraw.com/

also opencanvas 1.1 for up to 3 (4?) people
but sometimes it wont save in windows 7 so be careful

I'd prefer paintchat over either
Java doesn't lag like flash does.


----------

